# I'm Regretting Installing The Mac OS Upgrade! Upgrades Can Be Such A Pain



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 25, 2022)

With trepidation, I upgraded my Mac operating system (OS) today. I did so because my son bought new digital music studio equipment for me which is not compatible with the OS I had... Mac 10.13.06.  When I checked Wiki for the list of operating systems, I found that the next OS was Mojave (10.14) which just froze when I tried to install it a couple of years ago. I had read that people were having problems with it so I didn't try again. Today when  I tried again, a window popped up saying I needed OS 10.14 to be able to install Mojave.  Wait a minute...Mojave *is* OS 10.14. 

 Not being one to give up, I was going to try using the original Mojave download that was still saved but found I had also downloaded Catalina OS 10.15 a while back. So I tried that and the installation was successful. But now everything is slower. That "spinning beachball of death" as it has been referred to, happens with almost every operation. When I'm typing something, sometimes it stalls. This isn't the first time I've upgraded something and regretted it. Don't you hate it when upgrades and updates cause more problems than they fix?


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 25, 2022)

It seems like updates for  Macs  are always presenting themselves .... I find some have been quick and easy,  and others are drawn-out.
I'm past all those  that you mention above  @OneEyedDiva 

The version on my desktop now  is  OS Monterey 12.2.1   ...  do you have that available to you?  It was a big overhaul,  but works great.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 25, 2022)

@OneEyedDiva , I feel your pain, but software updates seem to be an evil necessity as software creators write with newer OS environments in mind. Older hardware suffers from software developers neglect as well.    I'm not trying to push Linux, but it does ease the pain caused by Windows and Apple's profit motivated obsolescence.  The machine I'm using right this moment is a HP PC built in 2004, but using the Linux OS has given it a prolonged life.


----------



## Mizmo (Mar 25, 2022)

I am having a problem too with Mac.....so slow and that ball is driving me nuts
I was running with Monterey and now suddenly I get notice of an update for  Catalina.
Apple pref tell me I am running with Catalina...how the H did that happen.

I will have to look up the dual boot thing to see what is going on. Seems Catalina is still there. 
I thought once upgraded the previous would be deleted
Have to wail til tomorow ...too tired now......


----------



## Bellbird (Mar 25, 2022)

Updates can be a pain at times, the same as updating your drivers. I learned the hard way, if it aint broken don't fix it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 28, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> It seems like updates for  Macs  are always presenting themselves .... I find some have been quick and easy,  and others are drawn-out.
> I'm past all those  that you mention above  @OneEyedDiva
> 
> The version on my desktop now  is  OS Monterey 12.2.1   ...  do you have that available to you?  It was a big overhaul,  but works great.


Thank you for the suggestion Bonnie. When I tried to download it (a couple of different ways), the drop down menu keeps saying my OS is up to date. Maybe Catalina is the last I can get with this model which is from late 2013. No wonder I got it for such a good price in 2017. I thought it was a 2015 model. Anyway, after a day or two, the computer is responding a little bit better...as if it had to get used to the new OS.  Still not thrilled with it though.

@Nathan I'm glad you're having a good result with Linux. After my last PC, which my husband had built for me, I got my first Mac and said I'd never go back to PCs.
@Bellbird _"I learned the hard way, if it aint broken don't fix it."_  I feel the same way and I usually don't upgrade my devices unless I have to.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Apr 22, 2022)

It’s a catch 22 systems become obsolete at some time or another everyone must update.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 22, 2022)

Mr. Ed said:


> It’s a catch 22 systems become obsolete at some time or another everyone must update.


Yes and as was the case not only with my desktop but my Android devices, some programs and apps will not work unless the update is done.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 22, 2022)

Mr. Ed said:


> It’s a catch 22 systems become obsolete at some time or another everyone must update.


I think a lot of it is "planned obsolescence".  They want everyone to have to buy a new device every few years.  A couple of weeks ago, I got a "pop up" when trying to use my fairly old HP printer.....something about Adobe Acrobat no longer being available.  It took me 1/2 hour to figure out a "work around".


----------



## Mr. Ed (Apr 22, 2022)

Computers are not the only things that get updated. Have you ever had dental work, broken bones or a bloody nose? You got a dental upgrade, stopped your nose from bleeding and broken bone. Perhaps you didn't go to the doctor, well your body upgrades itself in real time. 

Computers are the man made offsprings of humans so it goes without reason computers need updating as their human creators.


----------

